

Ask HN: Where can I find an angel round these days? - citizenkeys

I'm looking for a small angel round immediately.  AngelList no longer allows solicitations because of federal securities laws.  Even if they did, the AngelList site is too crowded to get noticed.<p>So where to find angel funding these days?  Anybody want to get together and hear my start-up pitch?
======
CourageKimber
Have you tried a Band of Angels? I think they're the oldest Angel Investment
Firm in the Silicon Valley. I'm from Hollywood and in that domain an
Entertainment Attorney with contacts is the next best thing to having an
agent, so I would assume the same would apply in the Valley. If you can get an
attorney interested in your pitch he or she can probably connect you with
Angel Investors.

------
wtvanhest
What city are you located in?

~~~
citizenkeys
Palo Alto

~~~
rman666
Kripes! If a person can't find an Angel round in Palo Alto, CA, where can you
find a round?

What chance does an entrepreneur in Milwaukee, WI, have? (that's where I'm at)

